# Dog Training Vocational School



## Alex Moyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello, 
I wish to have a career as a dog trainer! Hopefully, one day have a breeding program, rehab dogs, relocate dogs, compete in schutzhund/ring sport trials, conduct training lessons, train and sell PPDs, &c. I love dogs and think I have a lot of potential to do good by man's best friend. 

I have been researching for about a year now vocational school for dog trainers. Tom Rose School is where, at this point, I really see myself. My parents and I are going to visit (hopefully), over the Christmas holiday. I live in Philadelphia, and a friend and myself, about a year and three months ago, visited a more local (TRS is in Missouri) place that offers the same type of courses as TRS. John Soarez' is who we met and who offers the handler courses.

Does anyone have experience with the Tom Rose School, or John Soarez? I have some questions, and would like all opinions and feedback. 

These programs are very costly. TRS's professional dog trainer program is 14,000 + 2,000 for equipment, housing, and caring for the dogs the students are required to have. John Soarez first course is 9,000. (numbers in USD and are approximate)
My concern is not "is it worth it," but "how can I afford it?" 
i. Are there scholarships available? ii. Is there some type of funding similar to federal grants for college? I am unemployed and have no credentials in anything; iii. would loans be available? iv. anyone who attended those schools (programs), how were you able to pay? v. anyone who may be knowledgeable about paying for vocational school, viz. TRS; what would you advise me to do?

I have a service dog, my 16mo Malinois, Casey. Currently she is with me 24/7; I never left her unattended in a crate; I never put her in a crate at all, tbh. She requires very much physical and mental exercise. 

Living on campus at the TRS, I am permitted one personal dog to live with me; vi. Are they able to accommodate my service dog, during say lectures, or other times when her presence as my service dog would be a hindrance? vii. What must I do with Casey while working with other dogs or in a situation in which she would be unwelcome. TRS website says the dog must be crated at all times, except when walked and then she must be on a leash. viii. My dog cannot play fetch, while there--she can't run free (monitored, obviously) or be trained off lead? ix. could she potentially qualify as one of the dogs I use for the program? The situation living on campus at the TRS appears unacceptable; I would then require off campus housing; now I am unable to drive (for four more years) and am unsure how I would manage getting to and from school, so that is almost certainly not an option. xi. If perhaps the info on the TRS website is misleading, and dogs are permitted to be dogs, not prisoners, while living on campus, would transportation be available for grocery shopping, getting to and from class, & whatever else I may need?

While I believe John Soarez would be a great teacher, after meeting him over a year ago, I'm not sure why I would be paying 9,000 for what seems to be an apprenticeship misnamed a trainer course. I am not sure it is intended as a way to begin one's career in dog training; so I am not really considering taking it. However, this leads me to my next idea -- (I'll use the word apprentice(ship) a few times now, so bare with me. What I mean by apprenticeship is a length of time in which a "Master" - quality dog trainer in a position I would like to have in the future - instructs an apprentice - me - in their work) -- xii. are there quality apprenticeships available for someone like me, with no experience but great potential, desire and willingness to learn? my guess is yes; xiii. are they paid apprenticeships; or are they free help for the master, and a free education for the apprentice? or does one pay to be the masters apprentice? my guess is all three. xiv. would anyone be able to point me in the direction of a quality apprenticeship, or similar thing with a different name? xv. has anyone gone through one of these "Apprenticeships" (sorry, i am not sure what other word i could use to add more description) and is willing to share with me their experience?

any comments, questions or feedback I would love to hear;
but I especially would love help with all my questions!!

please help me get on the right track towards my goal of working professionally with dogs!!
thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I would only go to school if it were free or next to free...I prefer one on one training with a mentor. You can learn IPO at a dog club. I usually look for a dog trainer that has a minimum of 10 years experience. I have worked with one that had 30 years experience. Its sort of a art. Not something you can rush.


----------



## Alex Moyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Ben Thompson said:


> I would only go to school if it were free or next to free...I prefer one on one training with a mentor. You can learn IPO at a dog club. I usually look for a dog trainer that has a minimum of 10 years experience. I have worked with one that had 30 years experience. Its sort of a art. Not something you can rush.


What is your occupation?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I am familiar with the TRS school and have known Tom a long long time.
My impression is that it is a school primarily but not soley for individuals who wish to earn their living as dog trainers,running the full gamut from self employed or in other capacities as employees of on going canine business ie, boardig kennels.
Their graduates have been quite sucessful in a full range of endeavors,from home obedience to owning sucessful and well respected retriever fascilities.
The specific questions regarding your dog,houing , transportaion probably requires your planned trip.


----------



## Travis Ragin (Apr 10, 2010)

Alex Moyer said:


> would anyone be able to point me in the direction of a quality apprenticeship, or similar thing with a different name?


Hello Miss

Have you talked to your local humane society or animal rescue? A neighbor/family member who has mentioned a training issue they've been having?

Volunteer......see if they have any difficult dogs(aggressive/fearful etc...) or dogs with training issues that are making them hard to adopt out. You might even save a life or two if successful, and gain practical and invaluable *dog* knowledge in the process.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Alex Moyer said:


> What is your occupation?


How old are you man?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I worked for a short while with John about 7 years ago on a one to one basis with SchH/IPO training. I then had a back injury... unrelated to dog training & did not return to training with him. I liked working with him. Don't know what kind of training set up he has now...so I can't speak to that.

I have no first hand experience with the Tom Rose school...but understand from multiple reliable sources that it is an excellent training experience.

You should also look into Michael Ellis's school in Stockton, CA. Although I have not attended his school....I have participated in several 3 day seminars with him with my dogs. He is the decoy in my avatar pix with my female. He is an EXCELLENT trainer & a great person to work with. 

You might also look into Triple Crown Academy in TX.. Another good school.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Triple Crown was started by a TR graduate.

I'm a huge fan of Michale Ellis's methods and I live 30 mins from Tom Rose.


----------



## Michael Bennett (Apr 19, 2011)

If you think putting a dog in a crate and not letting it off lead while in school is making it a prisoner I am not sure any school will be a good fit.

These schools are results oriented because that is what it takes to run a successful business training dogs. I think if you are uncomfortable crating your dog you would be fairly uncomfortable with some of the training techniques taught at these schools.


----------



## Alex Moyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Michael Bennett said:


> If you think putting a dog in a crate and not letting it off lead while in school is making it a prisoner I am not sure any school will be a good fit.
> 
> These schools are results oriented because that is what it takes to run a successful business training dogs. I think if you are uncomfortable crating your dog you would be fairly uncomfortable with some of the training techniques taught at these schools.


](*,)

I crate my dog all the time. I don't think anyone who knows dogs doesn't know the great benefit of a crate. My concern was not being able to be let off her leash. That's unacceptable for me. I don't really care if it's the way trs must be run, lol. If it's how it must be run i mustn't be a student there.

and no I don't think I'd be uncomfortable with the training techniques. I don't think anyone who understands dogs social behavior would be against e collars or prong collars. Dogs teach their own with coercion and that's what makes sense to them. The appropriate use of coercion, that is as of course. the tools mentioned can be used inappropriately

But alas I'm not spending that much money. So trs is out of the question. I'll be looking for a good mentor.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I think a phone call to the Tom Rose School would answer almost every one of your questions.


----------



## Alex Moyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I think a phone call to the Tom Rose School would answer almost every one of your questions.


Great idea. Simplest solution and best xd
But like I said its too much money for me. I can't make 19k to attend the school, it's not realistic for me at this point. I'd love to attend, but the cost is an unclimbable wall I won't get over


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex Moyer said:


> Great idea. Simplest solution and best xd
> But like I said its too much money for me. I can't make 19k to attend the school, it's not realistic for me at this point. I'd love to attend, but the cost is an unclimbable wall I won't get over


Unfortunately becoming a "good" dog trainer is going to cost. You are going to pay one way or another... either pay up front for paper from a good starting school like Tom Rose or Michael Ellis or you pay as you go collecting paper from seminars you attend all over the country traveling here and there. I'm sure everyone here can attest to the thousands and thousands of dollars spent on training. If you want to get into the game, and if this is how you want to make a living, put together a business plan and find the money. Or else find a training center to work at and learn that way.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alex Moyer said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Tom Rose School, or John Soarez?
> While I believe John Soarez


john soares?

wtf....

any good dog trainer school will give you ED-U-MACATION,,, and paper..

if you cannot spell their name right, that is on YOU!


----------



## Cameron Jennings (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe it might be too late to reply to this.... taking a course is dumb. If you're in philly you have the most concentrated amount of clubs probably in all of the states. If you truly believe you have "potential" a course is a waste of time and money. Get in the car go to some clubs ipo/ring sign up as a member and get to training. Some will be more open to helping you than others..but if you're dedicated and help the club(clean up set up the field ect) they will help you in return


----------



## Heather Miles (Jan 15, 2015)

First time I came to know about this school, it is good career to become a trainer for Dog. I never heard about the schools you are asking about here, as it is a good one to become a trainer.


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.tarheelcanine.com/2015/01/tarheel-canine-promotional/

http://www.tarheelcanine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Becoming-a-Dog-Trainer.pdf


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Cameron Jennings said:


> I believe it might be too late to reply to this.... taking a course is dumb. If you're in philly you have the most concentrated amount of clubs probably in all of the states. If you truly believe you have "potential" a course is a waste of time and money. Get in the car go to some clubs ipo/ring sign up as a member and get to training. Some will be more open to helping you than others..but if you're dedicated and help the club(clean up set up the field ect) they will help you in return


Depends on what you want to do... I have seen some great dog trainers sit and cry about why they can't break into this area or that area and in the end the answer is always the same.... no papers.


----------

